# WOC: Stylishly yours



## K_ashanti (Jan 7, 2011)

Did anybody get anyhting from this? Out of all the collections that came out the last few weeks I only got the Neon orange from this collection


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 7, 2011)

da_hood_model said:


> Did anybody get anyhting from this? Out of all the collections that came out the last few weeks I only got the Neon orange from this collection


 
	I passed on the Neon Orange because I already own Electro l/s. Not the same but its the orange that works for me. From this collection I only got the fluidline. I felt a lot of the other items were dupable or not intense enough for me.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 7, 2011)

I passed on this collection . . . . I already had neon orange


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 8, 2011)

how do you wear the Neon orange with what liner, gloss???


----------



## Cocosmith (Jan 8, 2011)

I got the 4 Cream Colour Bases, because I have no cream Blushes.

  	1. Virgin Isle
  	2. Madly Magenta
  	3. Movie Star Red
  	4. Tickle Me Pink

  	and the Burgundy Masacara.

  	and the Follow Your Fancy- pigment.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 8, 2011)

I plan on getting the Follow Your Fancy Pigment.  It looks nice on the cheeks.


----------



## User38 (Jan 8, 2011)

SSS -- it looks great on lips too.. and if you use it over a balm, it will give you a gorgeous cherry red stain


----------



## BeautyByLele (Jan 8, 2011)

Quote:


da_hood_model said:


> how do you wear the Neon orange with what liner, gloss???


  	 I lied. . . . lol  (SORRY) !!! I thought I had neon orange but it is actually morange.  Im not sure how the two (neon orange & morange) compare.  But I know Morange is a bold bright  in your face orange.  It sort of reminds me of Toxic Tale.

  	Anywayz I usually wear Morange with a brown (chestnut, cork,)  OR ( 80% cremestick ) lip liner OR a reddish brownish liner (burgundy, mahogany).  Then I top off Morange with lipglass (gold dust, Flurry of Fun OR Passing Fancy dazzle creme.  Really I think anything with a goldish, peachy or coral finish will work. HTH

  	On MACs website Morange is described as a Loudmouth Orange (amplified creme) while Neon Orange (stylishly yours collection) is described as a Bright Clean Orange.  Also on the website MAC has two Neon Oranges the "other one" is described as a Bright Orange (Amplified Orange).  Im not sure of the difference bewteen the two Neon Orange's !!!!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 8, 2011)

I got Style Curve l/s.  I've been lemming Show Orchid but I liked that Style Curve l/s was a sheerer version of it.  Most of the Stylishly Yours items were sold out when I went to MAC the other day.


----------



## makeba (Jan 9, 2011)

i only got style curve lipstick from this collection and I love it!!


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks this was really helpful i'm still kinda lost on the bold lip thing!


----------



## IsisStar (Jan 9, 2011)

I got Neon Orange lipstick too, as well as Madly Magenta CCB and the burgundy mascara and fluid line. Style Curve looks really similar to Violetta but I think I may go back to get it anyway.


----------



## lexielex (Jan 9, 2011)

I picked up Virgin Isle ccb. I love it. I might go back to my counter and get madley magenta and  style curve..it's just a thought.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 10, 2011)

The only thing I'm really interested in is the Madly Magenta CCB, but since it's a pro item, I'm not rushing to get it.


----------



## dreahdreah (Jan 11, 2011)

I'd like to get the madly magenta, but have never used a ccb before..do they crease...do you still use a primer with them?


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I only got Virgin Isle from this collection.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 20, 2011)

dreahdreah said:


> I'd like to get the madly magenta, but have never used a ccb before..do they crease...do you still use a primer with them?



 	It will. CCB have Shea Butter and JoJoba oil in them.  Use a base on the eye.


----------

